# Leaky gas/constipation/ colonoscopy



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I have had leaky gas and constipation for double digit years. Recently I went to the gastroenterologist and found out that giving myself enemas wasnt the answer.
She told me to take more fiber and water and gave me instructions to get some Golightly ( for a colonoscopy). 
I had previously had two cat scans because of pain. The poo was backed up in me causing pain.
After I took the Golightly I havent had a poo smell since. Also no more leaky gas. I eat Cheerios cereal every morning and drink half a glass of prune juice, drink water to make sure I poo ever day
Is it possible the poo smell comes from good trapped in the colon?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes.

Also, you might want to try no extra fiber at all. About 85% of us on this board feel that any extra fiber, both soluble and insoluble, gives us more constipation. So if extra fiber is not helping? Try none.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------

